# Excel Artikelnummern zählen



## RobertSchmitz (23. April 2003)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne die Artikelanzahl in meinem Excelsheet
zusammenzählen. Die Funktion anzahl() zählt mir leider 
sämtliche Felder in denen ein Zahlenwert (hier Artikel-Nr.)
steht.

Problem: Wie kann man die Artikelanzahl ermittel? Artikel-
Nummern,die jedoch mehrfach in der Datenlisten stehen, sollen nur 
einmal gezählt werden!

Danke Euch für ´ne rasche Hilfe


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. April 2003)

Servus! 

Kann dir leider nur nen Workaround anbieten ...

Starte Access und importiere die Excel Datei als neue Tabelle ...
dann erstellst du eine neue Abfrage, gehst dort in die SQL-Ansicht 
und schreibst:

SELECT DISTINCT ArtikelNr from tblImportBlaBlaBla

--->speichern unter "Abfrage1"

danach machst du einfach noch eine neue Abfrage und schreibst:

Select Count(Abfrage1.artikelNr) as Anz from Abfrage1 

...

das gibt dir die korrekte Anzahl zurück ohne "doppel" Zählungen.

...

Wenn Access "...COUNT DISTINCT..." könnte wäre alles noch ein wenig leichter ... aber das können ja nur MS SQL Server und Oracle *hmpf*

...

Gruss Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. April 2003)

Servus!

Hab noch ne Möglichkeit gefunden ...

sie Excel-Datei!

Gruss Tom


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (24. April 2003)

Hi Tom,

an sowas hatte ich auch gedacht, funktioniert aber halt nur wenn die Duplikate genau untereinander stehen... wenn z.B. in Zeile 11 eine "2" steht stimms schon nicht mehr.

Ich hätte einen Ansatz, aber keine Zeit  - und zwar ein Macro aufzeichnen / schreiben welches:


```
1) Spalte Markiert z.B. A:A
2) [Daten]->[Filtern]->[Spezialfilter]->
   [x]an andere Stelle kopieren
     - listenbreich angeben -
     - Bereich angeben in den Kopiert werden soll - z.B D:D
       (oder gleich in ein anderes Blatt)
   [x]keineDuplikate
     - Filter Ausführen
3) =count(D:D)

//edit: meine natürlich =anzahl(D:D)
```

sollte funktionieren - ist nicht getestet, aber könnte klappen...


ciao


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. April 2003)

Servus!



> an sowas hatte ich auch gedacht, funktioniert aber halt nur wenn die Duplikate genau untereinander stehen... wenn z.B. in Zeile 11 eine "2" steht stimms schon nicht mehr.



...kein Problem, denn er kann ja die Spalte mit den ArtikelNr. markieren und dann auf DATEN-->SORTIEREN klicken...

dann funzt auch meine Methode, ansonsten, wenn das sortieren (aus welchem Grund auch immer) nicht möglich sein sollte, kann man den Vorschlag von crono in Erwägung ziehen.

Gruss Tom


----------



## RobertSchmitz (6. Juni 2003)

*Danke*

Vielen Dank, auch wenn sehr spät, für diese flotte Hilfe. Es hat wirklich funktioniert.

Gruß Robert


----------

